# Midland, MI m, adult No: 10-1238



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

German Shepherd Mix
*Age*:Adult
*Sex*:Male
*Size*Medium
*Complaint No:*10-1238
More information for the breed German Shepherd Mix
*Additional Details:*
Black/Tan, Timid, May Have Injury to His Shoulder. ​_My adoption fee is *$53.00*._
_I am located in *cage I-3x4*._

Midland County Animal Control
4371 E Ashman St
Midland, MI 48642-8882

Phone: (989) 832-6856
Fax: (989) 832-6858

Hours:
Monday-Friday, 8:00am - 5:00pm

Midland County, Michigan - Animal Control - Pet Adoption Details - 2988


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump for the handsome dark faced boy!

Do the Michigan rescues know about him?


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*oh !!!!!!!!!! This guy is gorgeous ! Please don't let this one go !!*


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I emailed Orphan Animals in Bay City, Sherri will see if she can get someone to eval him.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

GSD mix??? thats no mix, that boy looks a little like my Max


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Doreen!!! He looks so lost!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am waiting to hear back from Sherri, Orphan Animals is an all breed rescue in Bay City Mi, but they pull alot of gsd. They have pulled 5 in the last month and have wonderful fosters for them.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

He will be eval today at 12, animal control did say that something is wrong with his shoulder. Will update after eval.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Orphan Animals put their name on him so he will not be pts. But adopters come first. If no adopters they will pull him. Keep him on urgent until I know one way or another.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

This guy has 6 names of people that want to adopt him. If all of this fails, Orphan Animals will take him, so he is safe. I did inquire what was wrong with his shoulder.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I am 1 1/2 hours from Midland, if he needs a ride somwhere


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

This guy is a pure bred gsd. Orphpan Animals pulled him. Everyone bailed when they found out his medical issues. I will post his pictures and update on the non-urgent forumn.


----------

